# Ear Protection



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

New first time handgun owner (Ruger GP100).

Will be on the range for first shooting of my own gun late this week. Want to buy good ear protection. Some guys say the $10 Wally World muffs are as good as the more expensive Peltor, Pro-Ears, etc.

I somewhat believe you get what you pay for in most products.

I'll be at an indoor range shooting mostly .38 SPL with a few .357 Mags.

Recommendations please.

Thanks,

Fr. Jeff+


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

As far as non-electronic muffs go, anything with a high NRR will do the job. The higher the better.

These would be good: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6225668#ProductDetail

No mater what the muffs I have are rated for, I always double up at indoor ranges, plugs and muffs. You never know what someone else is going to be shooting next to you. Someone brings in their hand cannon and plugs or muffs by themselves just aren't enough.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a pair of 20 academy muffs and they work fine. I don't see why the wouldn't work as long as they are approved and not patent pending.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's more on ear protection:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14282

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12406

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14149

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17034

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16009


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Walmart is selling some labled with Winchester's logo and name in Arizona stores. They work fine as far as blocking noise but fall apart when you try putting them on or off. They are worthless junk in my estimation.

I have a $10 pair labled Smith and Wesson purchased at our local gas station that are good in all respects.

If possible open the box and manipulate them prior to purchase.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

TOF said:


> If possible open the box and manipulate them prior to purchase.


Excellent advice for just about everything these days...


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I mostly use foam plugs. I can keep a bunch in my range bag and when they get dirty, I toss them and open a fresh pair.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Spark Plug ear plugs.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

i bought the $2 reusable winchesters at walmart, those work good, but im also not shooting indoors, i feel if i was, i would definitly want to double up


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Most head phone type hearing protection is rated between 18-22 Db's. Foam ear plugs are rated between 28-33 Db's. It is better for you if you use both at the same time because damage to hearing is cumulative. Once it is lost you can't get it back. Most older shooter will agree that they wish they had taken more efforts when they were younger because of the hearing trouble they have currently.


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

I wear custom made ear plug formed to your ear canal. I pick them up at motorcycle shows were a certified audiologist makes them. They cost about $50 to $60 per set. I also wear a set of ear muff rated at a minimum 29 DB reduction regardless of being at an indoor or outdoor range (any brand rated for 29 DB or up will work - the only difference is comfort and quality). When I take my children, wife or friends shooting I have them put in foam disposable plugs and wear ear muffs on top of them.

As others have said once you lose your hearing you can't get it back - having shot guns and participated in other activities where my hearing has been assulted for the past 40 years or so I can tell you I wish I had protected my hearing better when younger as I've lost most of it. I try hard to protect what little I have left.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

On the lighter side, hearing loss can be a blessing when the Wife is reading off her Honey Dew list. :numbchuck::mrgreen:


----------

